# Hey yall - I'm new



## JLynn2013 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just recently started riding again after about 15 years of not touching a horse. I'm almost 30, and no joke - back when I was 15, they were a lot smaller than they are now  

We recently added a 9 year old QH to our farm - she's very stout, solid, muscular, beautiful, 15.5hh, she's a big girl. She's wonderfully gentle and has an amazing stride to her. She doesn't neck rein, and hates the split bit ... but those are easy enough to get around. 

Anywhoo - I'm a plus-size rider. I'm just under 5'10" and a size 18 ... in the process of losing the weight, want to be back in a size 12, but who knows how long it will take. I won't be riding her much anyway, it's my stepdaughters horse. But I wanted to find a few friends in this forum just to horse-chat with so I can refresh myself of everything that time has erased since I haven't been around horses in so long. 

So, hey yall


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello JLynn - welcome. You`ll get tons of info on this site.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums  Don't forget the pictures of that big beautiful mare!


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome! You will find just about everything on here, this forum is priceless when it comes to info/advice/conversation/entertainment. Most people are really nice, some are a little too honest, and everyone has their own opinion, but that is what makes it great!

Horse pictures, please! We love horse pictures!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum as said before we love pictures you will find people here to be very helpful so any question's ask some body will help


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and back to horses!


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome! 

I'm new myself and a larger size rider. Due to many health problems


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Pictures!  

And welcome, of course!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

WELCOME JLynn2013!! 
you are among friends and fellow horse lovers here  
Shoot me a PM if there is ever anything i can help you with.
can't wait to see pics of your horses


----------

